# alternative to latex strips or tbg for wrap & tuck?



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

I know dankung sells rubber bands for this and I dont shoot flats so Im limited there.Is there a rubber band (107s did not work well I think) that can be used for this and not break in a day or two? Even if its a type of string or what ever you have used with good results.tubing works in a pinch but bunches up too much.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

# 64 's


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

You've answered my issues on numerous occasions, thanks man


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Anytime!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Treefork.... is the man.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I tried to cut my tubes lengthwise with scissors. I somehow worked, but the attachment was quite bulky.


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Next time you cut the bands do so with small nail scissors, they work a treat. I do this when I want to cut old tubing for ties.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Chepo uses waxed string.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20144-as-tie-bands-or-tubes-style-chepo69/


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I bought a bag of those little dankung latex bands, the ones they have listed as being made for chaining together, and they work great for the tube to pouch attachment. They are thin and dont make the pouch too bulky for me. I got the one bag for $5 and I think it will last me forever as I use one band cut in half for each side of the pouch. I'm no expert but they work well for me.

Good luck,
SF


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

SF thanks.I use cuffs with success, its attaching the bands/tubes to the fork I'm concerned with.glad to hear the dankung ones work well.guessing they are to small for my needs


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

JetBlack said:


> SF thanks.I use cuffs with success, its attaching the bands/tubes to the fork I'm concerned with.glad to hear the dankung ones work well.guessing they are to small for my needs


Oh sorry, I misunderstood. I would not really suggest these for the fork attachment. They are thin small and strong but I am not sure I would want them being the only thing holding the tubes back from giving me an eye jammy.lol. For what it's worth, I use #64 office bands to attach at the fork and I am pretty happy with them. I have been making slings out of polymorph which is a little slick and i have had no issues with the 64's holding firm. Good luck.
Be well,
SF


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I use #64 rubber bands.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I use hospital tourniquets, if wrapped correctly, they add life to my bands.


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

What a good idea, but I bet you are the only one that does.

Robert


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

Good info on this thread. I've not tried #64 yet, I'll have to pick some up!


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm going to try cycle inner tube because it's tough and has a good memory, it also doesn't rot / degrade as quick as latex and other rubbers. I'll do some UV and weather comparison tests and let you know the results. Watch this space.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Deano 1 said:


> I'm going to try cycle inner tube because it's tough and has a good memory, it also doesn't rot / degrade as quick as latex and other rubbers. I'll did some UV and weather comparison tests and let you know the results. Watch this space.


I did not like inner tube because it did not grip well. may have something to do with the fact that its not that stretchy


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Have tried car and bicycle tubing but found both limited in their draw. Both work well if you limit your pull to just under their limit. However I will say that they seem to work reasonably well the narrower they are.

Moongalba


----------



## moforuss (Sep 17, 2013)

I have used fingers from the thin latex surgical gloves before with no problems they are quite stretchy and grip well.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

moongalba said:


> Have tried car and bicycle tubing but found both limited in their draw. Both work well if you limit your pull to just under their limit. However I will say that they seem to work reasonably well the narrower they are.
> 
> Moongalba


I only mean for tying, not for the actual bands


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Deano 1 said:


> moongalba said:
> 
> 
> > Have tried car and bicycle tubing but found both limited in their draw. Both work well if you limit your pull to just under their limit. However I will say that they seem to work reasonably well the narrower they are.
> ...


Oops, my mistake. As you say for tying they are great.

Moongalba


----------

